# What do you think of the litter pedigree/pairing?



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi guys! So my search for the right pup continues! I was talking with Weberhaus to further explore breeder options. I've heard good things about the kennel.

What do you think of this pairing?

Iwan vom Poppitz
DDR line SCH3, IPO3,FH2, KKL1
Info: Iwan
Pedigree: UKC CH, V Iwan vom Poppitz

Coca z Tlustovous 
Info: Coca
Pedigree:Coca z Tlustovous


----------

